# What scale are 40k vehicles?



## Evil beaver2

I am planning on starting a mechanized traitor guard army. I am concidering converting soviet T-34s models into chimeras and hellhounds, as this would save me $10-$20 per model. Ive been looking at the models and Im not sure what scale to use. I have heard that 40k vehicles are 1:48 scale but the 1:48 scale T-34s are about 2 1/4 inches wide by 4 inches long, which just seems too small. The 1:35 scale ones are just over 3 inches wide by almost 6 inches long, which seems a bit long for chimeras. Which do you think I should use.

Scale issues aside, do you think this is a good idea?
I plan to modify the tank with 40k weapons and make the turret a bit smaller.
Heres a picture to give you an idea of what a T34 looks like:


----------



## Col. Schafer

The answer to the thread question is no. They arent. 

40K models arent a scale, they are 1:48 "epic" witch means everything is whatever proportions GW decided to make it. In short: GW bullshit. :biggrin:

Basicaly, pick one that looks the right size and have fun. And as far as that model right there goes this sounds pretty kick ass, your plan has the conversion-noob's seal of aproval. :victory:

---

Now that I'm thinking of it it might be 1:35 epic... I dont know, the spirit of my answer stands. (I actualy have no idea what I'm talking about, I'm just repeating what I've heard)


----------



## Stella Cadente

40k vehicles have no scale at all, none, ziltch, nadda, zero, there all completely random scales.

but 1:48th fits 40k models easily (some WWII models will look small because WWII tanks are smaller than modern tanks), 1:35 is pretty much inquisitor scale or super heavies for 40k.


----------



## CLT40k

Hey, I think you might find this site useful... it has tank dimensions that will help you narrow things down... 

Dakka site about tank scale

Its one of the few things I've found helpful on that site


----------



## Doelago

CLT40k said:


> Hey, I think you might find this site useful... it has tank dimensions that will help you narrow things down...
> 
> Dakka site about tank scale
> 
> Its one of the few things I've found helpful on that site


Never thought that there was anything useful on *that* site... Heresy is what I say! Heresy! Purge the Dakka heresies!


----------



## Khargoth

1:35 is the way to go with some kit modification. 1:48 look far too small, especially hatches and guns. Even 1:35 guns look weedy compared to 40k's 'epic' scale. Your major hurdle is hull length. 40k tanks tend to be very 'short', with an almost square footprint. Real-world tanks are longer and more rectangular, which makes them look bigger but with wonky proportions.

A T34 is probably a good tank to work with as it's already quite stocky. Modify the turret to be shorter in height, fit a wider-bore gun and GW's distinctive overstated armour plate and you're onto a winner.


----------



## bitsandkits

GW vehicles are not even in scale with each other or tanks within the same range, check out the space marine tank sprue and ask yourself the following questions, with those shoulder pads how does the gunner marine get in and out of the tank? and the marine whos head is popping out of the hatch were are his arms?


----------



## Stella Cadente

this thread may be of use to you
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=699164#post699164


----------



## Evil beaver2

Thanks for all the advice. Since the T34 is smaller than modern tanks, Im going to use the 1:35 scale model which has the right width and try to make it about an inch shorter. I messed around with my original picture in paint to try to figure out what it would look like after being converted and this is what I came up with:

View attachment 7623
View attachment 7624


Not a great picture, but its a start. I removed about an inch, including the second to last track section and made the turret smaller. I also added a heavy flamer for good measure. What do you guys think?

Edit: I added the original picture so you can easily compare them.


----------



## Khargoth

Looks very IG to me:victory:


----------



## Barnster

The T-34 is a titchy tank, how it had 5 guys inside I'll never know! it won the war though.

It would be a really good idea to beef up the back abit like your picture to help it look more APCy


----------



## CaptainBudget

It's not as small as you'd think in comparison to other tanks from the period. 'twas a bit bigger than the German Panzer IIIs (at the time of production it was one of Germany's more common tanks and a reasonable rival). 

If you get the chance go to the Imperial War Museum in London (it's free entry), they have a T-34, Jagdpanther (Panther chassis converted to an SPG), Sherman and Churchill (British heavy tank) all in the same room, and the T-34 doesn't look that small in comparison. The large turret did help save space in the hull, hence why you could get five crew (that, and it made good use of the available space). I think it was one of the best designed tanks in the war.

Anyway, you could make it seem more APC-ish by doing what the Soviets did and hitch a ride on it (get a couple of guys who are modelled to sit on tanks from the GW components site, Stella's Tiger has one if you're not sure what I'm on about), and fit some rails for people to hang on to. It would look pretty cool.


----------



## Barnster

I've been to the bovington tank meuseum, they have just about every tank around, its not small compared to a sherman, but it is alot smaller than the jagdpanther, the M3 panther was starrting to be phased out by the time there were mased t-34s and used more as a supporting role rather than a mainline battle tank

The main innovation of the T-34 is its sloopiing armour, which was copied by german engineers into the M4 and the king tiger, (That is big for a WW2 tank!, though there was a british super heavy tank which was soo heavy it was unviable) And is a common design feature on most modern tanks


----------



## ownzu

imo the space marine tanks all seem tiny,havent got a clue how 10 sm's fit in one tank lol


----------



## Evil beaver2

ownzu said:


> imo the space marine tanks all seem tiny,havent got a clue how 10 sm's fit in one tank lol


Anyone remember the old ork trukk?


----------



## CaptainBudget

Haha yes I do, that would have struggled to carry a couple of pizzas, never mind 10-20 Orks (or however many it was)!


----------

